# 5iu Hyge vs 2iu Ansomone



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm 26 weeks out from competing and funds are tighter than I'd like for this prep.... if I had to choose between the following which would be most effective:

5iu Hygetropin Black Tops Mon-Fri

OR

2iu Ansomone Mon-Fri?

Cheers!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

2IU Ansomone felt cleaner than 5IU Hyge for me.


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> 2IU Ansomone felt cleaner than 5IU Hyge for me.


 What benefits did you feel just 2iu Ansomone gave you mate? Any sign of CTS symptoms or anything?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

ReRaise said:


> What benefits did you feel just 2iu Ansomone gave you mate? Any sign of CTS symptoms or anything?


 The usual benefits you would expect from a low dose of GH, improved sleep quality, fat loss, better skin and so on.


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Also in for answers, 7iu M/W/F of Ansomone being what I'm thinking


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

ReRaise said:


> What benefits did you feel just 2iu Ansomone gave you mate? Any sign of CTS symptoms or anything?


 A lot of guys don't get any signs of cts so don't go off cts sides for quality mate

I can jab 10iu Lilly and get no! Cts my bro can jab 2iu Lilly and get bad cts

all depends on the person everyone different

so reason for my post is I have seen guys judging gh quality on cts sides.

Ps ansomone over hyge any day


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

I've spent days researching hyge and getting nowhere with so many conflicting opinions, so Ansomone certainly seems like the sensible choice, it's just whether or not 2iu is worth doing?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

had a mate recently have blood tests done on 10iu black top hyge and 10iu Ansomone, the Hyge was twice as strong on the results.

ansomones, 10iu and 4iu, are nothing like years ago. I did 4iu for 3 days straight then had to half dose, CTS was extremely painful. Even at 2iu EOD my joints went that dry i had to ditch them completely. Tried both 10 and 4iu kits this year, hardly any sides this time.


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> had a mate recently have blood tests done on 10iu black top hyge and 10iu Ansomone, the Hyge was twice as strong on the results.
> 
> ansomones, 10iu and 4iu, are nothing like years ago. I did 4iu for 3 days straight then had to half dose, CTS was extremely painful. Even at 2iu EOD my joints went that dry i had to ditch them completely. Tried both 10 and 4iu kits this year, hardly any sides this time.


 Man, not making this decision any easier!

Were those black tops your mate tested the ones that say 'hygene' in the bottom corner? If so I can get these and might be the best option.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

its the legit ones, website printed on the box with blue scratch off panel thing.

TBH i havent seen any others, the brown tops etc, doing to the rounds or on the forums now for a long long time.


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> its the legit ones, website printed on the box with blue scratch off panel thing.
> 
> TBH i havent seen any others, the brown tops etc, doing to the rounds or on the forums now for a long long time.


 Does this look ok?

View attachment IMG_1992.JPG


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ReRaise said:


> Does this look ok?
> 
> View attachment 139514


 thats um yes buddy.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/297805-growth-hormone-blood-test-results-just-in/?do=embed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there was a recent test on the forum from someone who injected 8iu of Ansomone and it came back at a decent level (think it was 22) but he had the test 2hrs after the injection, synthetic GH peaks at 4hrs so certainly could of gone higher.

Some of my clients have used the recent black top hyge going around and were impressed with results.

just to add you cannot determine quality of dose on side effects.


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys...think i'll take a shot with the black tops to start with.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> had a mate recently have blood tests done on 10iu black top hyge and 10iu Ansomone, the Hyge was twice as strong on the results.
> 
> ansomones, 10iu and 4iu, are nothing like years ago. I did 4iu for 3 days straight then had to half dose, CTS was extremely painful. Even at 2iu EOD my joints went that dry i had to ditch them completely. Tried both 10 and 4iu kits this year, hardly any sides this time.


 Do you get cts with Lilly or any other Pharma hgh mate?

The only gh I get cts from is the fake stuff lol. Any good hgh Pharma and hyge I don't get any cts.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Etoboss said:


> Do you get cts with Lilly or any other Pharma hgh mate?
> 
> The only gh I get cts from is the fake stuff lol. Any good hgh Pharma and hyge I don't get any cts.


 never tried Lilly's. Got some slight CTS off the Pfizer Go-Quicks when used ED, so dropped to EOD or pre-workout (4x per week).

havent used GH in a long time now, think its over rated personally, but i dont compete etc, just train and look like a beefcake ha. Saying that I know quite a few people who compete and have dropped GH as they look dryer without it. Was talking to someone just the other day, and hes not using GH at the moment (users Lillys) and hes noticed, in the mornings especially, hes looking better and dryer without the GH. So hes going to carry on without, just use steds and slin and see how things go, but so far hes not missing GH and saving a few $ in the process. He says its hard to pin point whats actually doing what ,as you take that many meds you dont know which is doing what half the time, which is true.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> never tried Lilly's. Got some slight CTS off the Pfizer Go-Quicks when used ED, so dropped to EOD or pre-workout (4x per week).
> 
> havent used GH in a long time now, think its over rated personally, but i dont compete etc, just train and look like a beefcake ha. Saying that I know quite a few people who compete and have dropped GH as they look dryer without it. Was talking to someone just the other day, and hes not using GH at the moment (users Lillys) and hes noticed, in the mornings especially, hes looking better and dryer without the GH. So hes going to carry on without, just use steds and slin and see how things go, but so far hes not missing GH and saving a few $ in the process. He says its hard to pin point whats actually doing what ,as you take that many meds you dont know which is doing what half the time, which is true.


 I have just dropped gh to see if I look leaner lol. Feel abit watery on 4iu/ed 5 on 2 off. Not sure if it's the gh or not but will no by end of next week. I did feel gh worked way better combined with some test.

mixed reviews on gh really. I no a few big big guys. Some say not worth the £ some say they use it just to stay lean all year round even when bulking. Some say it's great for cutting.

For me i feel it's a must at the min with no aas usage and with low test levels while cutting. If I didn't take gh I would feel crappy I think. Or Its just in my head that I need to be injecting at least summit to motivate me lol.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I like the black tops. 6iu a day for me now and the fat loss has been apparent even though cals have stayed the same ??


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I'd take the black tops personally.


----------



## MOMO (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm using both ATM

Ive been on gh for a good several months switched from pharmachem 5iu ED (put me to sleep) to black tops and now I use black tops 2.5iu @ 5am and 2iu ansomone post work out around 11pm

i must say I do feel ansomone more with regards to a slight swelling of my hands

however it is true for me what was mentioned earlier I'm more dryer with out it, I just use it for general conditioning, skin ect


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ansomone are better (if genuine) without a shadow of doubt


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Currently running ansomone 40's

started on 4iu M/W/F

upped it to 8iu M/W/F last week and on the Monday I literally could not keep my eyes open 4-5 hours after jabbing

sleeping like a baby, crazy dreams, 4 weeks in and seeing my self tighten up all ready (this will be down to a deficit diet aswell but tightening up quicker then usual)


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> The usual benefits you would expect from a low dose of GH, improved sleep quality, fat loss, better skin and so on.


 would that be 2iu's ED? and what time did you inject mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tazz said:


> would that be 2iu's ED? and what time did you inject mate


 it is irrelevant when you use GH


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm looking into which GH to buy right now and wondering which and on the topic of this...

How is 5iu hygetropin not as good as 2/3iu of another brand? Is it just utterly shite quality or what?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I'm looking into which GH to buy right now and wondering which and on the topic of this...
> 
> How is 5iu hygetropin not as good as 2/3iu of another brand? Is it just utterly shite quality or what?


 this is down to purity and is normally compared between Pharma GH and Chinese generic GH, Ansomone is Chinese Pharma GH they produce it for hospitals in china so the standards of production are going to be higher than maybe a generic brand that is made only for the bodybuilding market, the same can be said for western pharma GH like saizon, Genotropin, Lilly etc

this is normally seen in the price of the product, nothing beats western pharma GH not even Ansomone so if looking there is an order from best to not so good....

1 - Western Pharm (Lilly etc)

2 - Eastern Pharma (Ansomone)

3 - Chinese generic (normally everything that comes in 100iu or more)

this structure is also seen in the cost, products in class 1 are more expensive than those in class 2 and 3, the difference is purity if you assume all are genuine.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> this is down to purity and is normally compared between Pharma GH and Chinese generic GH, Ansomone is Chinese Pharma GH they produce it for hospitals in china so the standards of production are going to be higher than maybe a generic brand that is made only for the bodybuilding market, the same can be said for western pharma GH like saizon, Genotropin, Lilly etc
> 
> this is normally seen in the price of the product, nothing beats western pharma GH not even Ansomone so if looking there is an order from best to not so good....
> 
> ...


 Makes sense cheers fella.


----------

